# Sea wall penetrations, Broward County Fl.



## chris kennedy (Nov 10, 2009)

I am making sixteen 1½" penetrations in a 24" sea wall just above normal high tide level. I will be installing a 1" PVC in each. Is a hydraulic grout an acceptable means of patching around the conduit?

I'll get a couple pictures today.

Thanks


----------



## Bryan Holland (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Sea wall penetrations, Broward County Fl.

Contact:

Tarry Baker

Broward County Board of Rules and Appeals

1 North University Drive

Building "B"

Plantation, Florida 33324

Office:  954-765-4500 Ext. 1411095


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Sea wall penetrations, Broward County Fl.



			
				Bryan Holland said:
			
		

> Contact:Tarry Baker
> 
> Broward County Board of Rules and Appeals
> 
> ...


Thanks Bryan, we are well acquainted with Tarry, great guy, very helpful.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Sea wall penetrations, Broward County Fl.

I am looking for something along the lines of how its done in your jurisdiction. There must be some sort of structural codes for seawalls to prevent wash-out of the retained soil. This is what I have times 4.


----------

